# whats after refining?



## pwa (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi to all, I am kinda confused about my options when it comes to the resale of silver.At present I send my silver to a refiner where they purify it to .9995+ and put thier hallmark on it allowing me to sell it.If I was to refine it myself who would be interested in buying it? Say I pour a 100 oz. bar, Im sure the person buying it would want to assay it.Do they do that to a small piece and assume the whole bar is a represented by that sample.I want to make sure I am not waisting money going through a refiner, though I dont see how I could be.I just make sure the silver is as clean as possible before sending it in to keep the total processing wieght down.Last time I sent in 310 oz. and they pull out 4 oz. of garbage.Thanks for any input in advance


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 29, 2012)

If my math is right, you sent them .986 silver or so. Did you processed & cement your silver?

Phil


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2012)

there are options. Kadriver sells his on Ebay higher than spot but you have to build some good feedback.

pour shot and sell to a local jeweler. again you have to establish some bonds of trust that you make or have a good product.

make stamped bars and/or rounds and sell to individuals looking to invest. again a bond of trust helps by selling high quality product.

find a market that uses this metal in their production or manufacturing. usually these types of connections require a contractual amount to be met in a certain time frame but the reward can be getting up to 150% spot or higher.


----------



## pwa (Jan 29, 2012)

no processing just melted it off with bearings with a oxy/act torch.And your math is spot on, the receiving assay report said 98.6


----------

